# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  Αποσυσχετίζεται η χρήση του κινητού με τον καρκίνο

## jpeppas

http://www.athens24.gr/news/news/intern ... l?id=31096

http://www.abcnews.go.com/Technology/wi ... id=3591009




> Αποδεσμεύει τη χρήση των κινητών και των κεραιών βάσης, με τη σωματική και ψυχική υγεία του ανθρώπου μια νέα επιστημονική έρευνα που έγινε στη Βρετανία και χαρακτηρίζεται από τις μεγαλύτερες αυτού του είδους.
> 
> Το συμπέρασμα της έρευνας είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει καμία σχέση μεταξύ της χρήσης του κινητού με την ενδεχόμενη εμφάνιση καρκίνου.
> 
> Έπειτα από 6χρονη έρευνα, 28 μελετών ο πρόεδρος του MTHR (Βρετανικού Οργανισμού Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Έρευνας της Υγείας), καθηγητής Λόριε Τσάλις ανέφερε ότι "τα μέχρι τώρα αποτελέσματα είναι καθησυχαστικά αναφορικά με την διασύνδεση χρήσης του κινητού και εμφάνισης καρκίνου".
> 
> Ο κ. Τσάλις μάλιστα πρόσθεσε ότι τα πειράματα σε ιστό δεν έδωσαν κάποια ένδειξη και οι ερευνητές έκριναν ότι δεν χρειάζεται περαιτέρω έρευνα στο συγκεκριμένο πεδίο.
> 
> Τέλος, έρευνα σε δείγμα 200.000 ανθρώπων στη Δανία, τη Σουηδία, την Φινλανδία και την Βρετανία, η οποία θα παρακολουθήσει, θα καταγράψει και θα εξετάσει τις ενδεχόμενες συνέπειες από τη μακρόχρονη χρήση του κινητού αναμένεται με μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον

----------


## Mixos

Την μακροχρόνια χρήση φοβόμαστε....  ::

----------


## jpeppas

> Την μακροχρόνια χρήση φοβόμαστε....


Σαφώς αλλά αλλού είναι το θέμα...ποιός χρηματοδότησε την έρευνα?

----------


## yorgos

Εεεε, τι κάνει νιάου νιάου στα κεραμίδια? Πάντως όχι ο σκύλος που μαθαίνει ξένες γλώσσες!

----------


## JollyRoger

είχα δεί ένα εργάκι σχετικά με public relations τσιγάρων...(τότε που τα διαφημίζανε αντί να τα κυνηγάνε, όπως τα κινητά τη σήμερον...)  ::  ...

έλεγε ο τύπος μια τέτοια ατάκα: σύμφωνα με επιστημονικές έρευνες κλπ... δεν έχουν προκύψει σαφή στοιχεία που να συνδέουν το κάπνισμα με την εμφάνιση αρρώστιας κλπ... xaxaxaxaxa....

ρε δε πα να λένε οτι θέλουνε?...

έχετε μιλήσει ποτέ στο κινητό την ώρα που είχατε πονοκέφαλο?....
έχετε νιώσει τον πονοκέφαλο να αυξάνεται σε dt?  :: 

δεν αρκεί?  ::

----------


## dalex

Αν μίλαγα με τη πεθερά μου δεν θα έφτανα ποτέ στο ίδιο συμπέρασμα μ' εσένα.

Γενικά μιλώντας, σαν ουδέτερος παρατηρητής, είναι πιό εύκολο να συμπεράνω ότι

*το κεφάλι σου είναι ελαττωματικό*

δεδομένου ότι

*σε κανένα από τους γνωστούς - φίλους μου δεν συμβαίνει (εδώ και 14 χρόνια αδιάκοπης χρήσης κινητού) το φαινόμενο που περιγράφεις.*

Είναι σαν να με "ζαλίζει" το σεξ όταν το κάνω δίπλα στο αναμένο κινητό μου, και να μου φταίει το κινητό. Το ξέρεις το ανέκδοτο (αφού σε ζαλίζει ρε φίλε, γιατί δεν το κόβεις ::  ;;

sorry

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## JollyRoger

::  ...

δηλαδή όταν είχες πονοκέφαλο, μίλησες 5-10 λεπτά στο κινητό και δεν παρατήρησες καμία διαφορά στον πονοκέφαλο?  ::  ...

γιατί εγώ, οχι μονο το έχω παρατηρήσει σε μένα, αλλά και σε όποιον το έχω συζητήσει so far, είναι σαν να του λέω "ο ήλιος βγάζει ζέστη"  :: 

μήπως δεν είναι το κεφάλι μου ελατωματικό, αλλά εσένα σε προστατεύει το καπελάκι απο αλουμινόχαρτο για τους εξωγήινους, δεδομένου οτι δεν έχεις νιώσει τπτ?  ::   :: 


anyway χωρίς πλάκα τώρα... ακόμα κι αν δεν το 'χεις νιώσει... νομίζω αν αυτό που λες είναι ακριβές (14χρόνια εντατικής ακτινοβολίας), το βρίσκω ανώφελα επικίνδυνο...  :: 

μήπως να θυμίσω οτι η ίδια "επιστήμη" που δεν μπορεί να βγάλει "επίσημα συμπεράσματα" για τα κινητά (παλιότερα για τα τσιγάρα κοκ), δεν καταφέρνει να εξηγήσει/θεραπεύσει τον καρκίνο?....

άρα αφού δεν είναι σε θέση να ξέρει πώς προκύπτει ο καρκίνος, πώς θα μπορούσε να είναι σε θέση να κρίνει οτι το κινητό δεν έχει σχέση?  ::  ...

anyway... εγώ το μόνο που λέω στην ουσία, είναι οτι οι "ανακοινώσεις" όπως αυτή του παρόντος θρεντ, είναι άμεσα συσχετισμένες με συμφέροντα...

ενώ αντιθέτως, ο καθένας το κεφάλι του, ξέρει καλύτερα πως να το διαχειριστεί, σε σχέση με κάποιον που έχει κέρδος να του το γυρνάει απο εδώ κι απο 'κει ωστε να μη βγάλει συμπέρασμα και να συνεχίζει να πληρώνει, με πιθανό κόστος την υγεία του...

----------

